# shaper origin advice ?



## Alain91 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I just watched some videos on the "shaper origin", on youtube.
This router looks very nice and seems to look like a cnc without the worries about the size of the worktable.

In France, this router is for sale, but it's overpriced (close to $4000), I don't think it will be a success, and I can't find anyone who bought it and can tell me about it...


I saw that there are some owners of this router on this forum.
Could you give me your opinion ?

Eventually I would like to buy one in the US but I don't know if it's 110/220 volts ? In France, we use 220 volts.


Thank you very much for your opinion 

(by the way sorry for my english  )
Alain


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Your not going to get a lot of feedback here , but I’ll add my two cents from previous posts .
It seemed like there was a lot of used ones for sale shortly after they were released.
It kind of concerns me when a product is being sold not long after being purchased,and the excuse was they found they weren’t using it anymore , and wanted to sell .

Although there was one person here who was looking for one and claimed they had no issues with their previous one


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bonjour Alain and bienvenue. You would need a transformer to operate it. I doubt it is made in single pole 220/230 volt for Euro power systems. As Rick stated we have seen many which were barely used for sale. I think those owners were not able to find enough uses for them to justify the cost. We have seen one owner who said he couldn't run his business without one. I believe he said he was a sign maker. I also don't know about what the software needs are for it and whether there are extra costs for that. There is also the need for the special tape that tells the Origin where it is in relation to the job. That tape may be costly.

Your English is near perfect by the way.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum...

There have been discussions on the Forum in the past...you can find them by using the "Advanced Search" function and entering "shaper origin". The search function is in the "Tools" tab.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Alain, your English is perfect.
HErb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Alain, welcome to the forums...
We're happy you found us...


----------



## Alain91 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for your feedback!

I will look in the ads in case I can find a cheap shaper origin...

Alain


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Alain.


----------



## Alain91 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Goliath CNC*

Looking for information about the "shaper origin", I found another type of cnc that looks just as interesting : goliathcnc.com

Less expensive and more like a classic cnc.

Have you heard about it?


Alain


----------



## Slightlyout (Apr 6, 2014)

I have a Shaper Origin and love it. I am working on my slab dining table and inlaying many bowties and different shapes to stabilize and fill voids in the slab. There is a Shaper Fans and I know there is at least one guy from France on there and he does some very interesting work and has videos as well. Might be worth taking a look and see what people are up to.


----------



## Alain91 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello Slightlyout,

Where could I find this french guy please ?

Alain


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Bonjour Alain,

Ton Anglais est très bien ! Bonne chance dans tes recherches.

Salutations,

Dan


----------



## JCboulevard (Sep 12, 2015)

People think it’s a cnc alternative that doesn’t take up as much space, and are disappointed to find out the limitations don’t suit their needs. You do sacrifice having a z axis which means you can’t cut 3D designs, or flatten a slab for example. Also from a production standpoint, obviously it’s best to load a program to a cnc and let it do the cutting than to have to hand route a complex design. For my purposes I feel it’ll suit my needs which are basically, cut different leg templates for gaming desks, make mortise/tenons in those legs, and carve a logo on the desk top with maybe the occasional inlay.


----------

